# Hapkido Training in Memphis



## harold (Nov 1, 2008)

I live in the Memphis, Tennessee area and I would like to start training in Hapkido. Doe anyone know of a Hapkido school here?


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 10, 2013)

Fishers Martials arts in Horn Lake MS has a Combat Hapkido class. It's 100 a month, and I think belt testing fees are 35. I'm not sure about anything else. From the time I checked out the school I didn't get the best impression of how things were run, or how well they dealt with people but by all means please go check them out for yourself. Also google some schools to see if there is anything specifically in your area.


----------

